# My New Wax Swissvax Best of Show



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Well its been a costly week detailing wise..... Heres the last of my orders placed..










Athough ive sampled a few nice waxes my last true purchase was my Dodo SN so i thought it was time to get another lovely wax... Best Of Show.










Ive not tried the Swissvax range but im really keen to get more of their products over the next few months.



















Its a huge tub, and the wax smells lovely.... Like UmBongo (the drink)

Im going to get a layer on the Boxster this afternoon...... Sorry existing vintage coat :wave:

Just a big thanks for team swissvax, Andrew, Stuart and Sam were all patient with me.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

nice my bro had this and loved it


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

you will love this wax. by far the best wax in my collection ! durability is great.. i love the new pot style. i have the older ones .. they blow. lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i spoke to a swissvax approved detailer who told me best of show's durability is terrible? 

he said it looses most of its protection after 2-3 weeks, but it wasnt made for durability..

for the most part he said he uses shield then a coat of BOS ontop to give it a deep shine then when bos wears away your left with the protection of shield.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> he said it looses most of its protection after 2-3 weeks, but it wasnt made for durability..


Ive been thinking about this all weekend. How can it be possible that it would only last 2-3 weeks...... Most people dont wash their cars that often so it might be one wash... Even for me on my Boxster on a weekly wash your saying 3 washes and its done?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyway Update.

Had all sorts of big plans friday but ended up giving the boxster a single coat of my new wax.

Pretty easy to apply and remove the only bad point is the tubs a little small for a standard applicator and also the wax spins around in the tub. Im sure lightly pressing the wax to the side like i did with the SN wax will sort it.

Took a few pics at dinner while it looks nice and the suns out :thumb:














































Back around again for luck...



















*Photo Update*

After the Boxsters first wash since applying the BOS wax, i thought it was too shinny not to take a quick pic. Bonkers reflections.



















While I was all keen i dusted off the Garage Queen! Quick Snow Foam and Pat dry. Poor Photos sorry




























Cheers

PaulN


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The tub design still boggles my mind, faux pax by SV there imo, they could have made the tub to not loose oils whilst still keeping a decent sized opening, poor show imo.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Ive been thinking about this all weekend. How can it be possible that it would only last 2-3 weeks...... Most people dont wash their cars that often so it might be one wash... Even for me on my Boxster on a weekly wash your saying 3 washes and its done?


i haven't tried BOS (and probably won't due to price:lol
so what im saying was only told be a SV approved detailer, so cant confirm it from personal use, but would like to know how it lasts on your boxster.

ive heard about the wax spinning in the tub. some people like it not to be firmly attached to the jar so they can tip it out and put it on a waxing pad with DA ect..

but when i smelled and felt BOS in gordon(caledonia) studio, i would apply it by hand personally(not applicator pad), it felt nice consistancy for hand application.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Anyway Update.
> 
> Had all sorts of big plans friday but ended up giving the boxster a single coat of my new wax.
> 
> ...


Easily the most enjoyable wax to use that I have come across- reminds me what detailing is all about. :thumb:

I saw 3 months out of a single coat of BOS so don't worry too much. 

How about trying a Dodo Juice Supernatural Finger applicator? Slightly thinner than most and would be able to get 'into' the pot. Just a thought. :speechles


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Jealous :argie:



Think I'm gonna put a coat of 915 on my car now


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You will enjoy and love BoS :thumb: especially on dark solid colours . BoS durability between 2-3 months .


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> You will enjoy and love BoS :thumb: especially on dark solid colours . BoS durability between 2-3 months .


dark paints love b o s..:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

trhland said:


> dark paints love b o s..:thumb:


Looks like the Freelander will be getting a coat next then. :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN

Ps Car Pics added.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Car looks great Paul, brilliant to see what can be done on Silver.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i spoke to a swissvax approved detailer who told me best of show's durability is terrible?
> 
> he said it looses most of its protection after 2-3 weeks, but it wasnt made for durability..
> 
> for the most part he said he uses shield then a coat of BOS ontop to give it a deep shine then when bos wears away your left with the protection of shield.


No offence Craig but in the last few days on here youve claimed supernatural lasts 8 months and now bos only last a fortnight albeit by second hand info.

always best to try products out yourself before passing comment or reading 2nd hand reviews,no offence intended mate:thumb:

and enjoy your new wax op


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

*Update More photos added.*

:thumb:


----------

